# So, how many of you hoarding 9 speed?



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I hated when Campy came out with 10 speed because I knew Shimano would eventually follow them and with it came the ultra-high prices. In the last couple of years I've managed to find killer deals on everything from STI shifters to cassettes, derailleurs etc. all for 9 speed Shimano Ultegra systems. I've managed to locate a couple of bar end shifters that will eventually replace my STI's when they eventually die courtesy of Bikeman.com (shameless plug, thanks guys). So my question is this: am I the only person stockpiling (for lack of a better word) 9 speed Shimano or has everyone just rolled over and handed their wallets over for new 10 speed gear? Have any of you ever bought a used bike at a yard sale just because it was a fairly good deal but all you really wanted were the parts on the bike? I know I have. What's the dealy-oo, yo?


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

*Suntour 4ever!*

I understand bankruptcy laws are going to get much tougher so I figure let the sheeple buy up the 10-speed stuff- I'm just a freeloader on the bike industry.

Last week on ebay I was fighting some other anonymous fossil over a set of Suntour 7-speed "wingshifters." when the the bid went over $30 I figured just let him have it. Unfortunately for me there's one too many Suntour fan around.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*How true !*



paper warrior said:


> I understand bankruptcy laws are going to get much tougher so I figure let the sheeple buy up the 10-speed stuff- I'm just a freeloader on the bike industry.
> 
> Last week on ebay I was fighting some other anonymous fossil over a set of Suntour 7-speed "wingshifters." when the the bid went over $30 I figured just let him have it. Unfortunately for me there's one too many Suntour fan around.


I know quite a few people still riding with Suntour. Great looking and works well.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I squirreled away a set of 105 shifters and some extra SRAM cassettes I picked up on sale. I'm counting the days until SRAM comes out with their group... I hope they under cut Shimano and maintain quality.


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

Amazingly Nashbar did have a 7speed SRAM derailleur so I squirreled that away. I hope it works with Suntour shifters!!!

Also amazing what you pick up reading what the anonymous cogniscenti post here that Campagnolo headsets are smoother and if anybody believes it that's their problem. Though I'd covet that Campagnolo script on that highly visible part of my bike just because it's so cool and rare. unfortunately wouldn't bother with the drivetrain parts since it would mess up my system. Or would it??? anybody knows?


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

Thommy said:


> Have any of you ever bought a used bike at a yard sale just because it was a fairly good deal but all you really wanted were the parts on the bike? I know I have. What's the dealy-oo, yo?


No, but I bought a brand new bike just for the parts. I didn't even ride it. Stripped it the day it arrived and started selling parts I didn't want the same day on Ebay.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

*Dura ace 9sp*

I still ride dura ace 9sp and will continue to do so for some time. The group still has a lot of life left in it, and i have yet to have any problems, the stuff works perfect. however I have stashed away a few 12-23 ti cassette's and an extra set of dura ace bb cups. Other than that i will replace as needed. But the 9sp stuff will still be around for a while because there is a ton of it out there and a lot of riders still are pedaling the 9sp shimano. heck i know a guy with 8sp ultegra 600, stuff has over 15000 miles on it and does not work that great anymore but he still rides it.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm with roadboy. I have 3 bikes with DA 9 speed, and three with Ultegra 9. I've squirreled away a number of cassettes, chains and bottom brackets. I should be good for quite some time.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

roadboy said:


> I still ride dura ace 9sp and will continue to do so for some time. The group still has a lot of life left in it, and i have yet to have any problems, the stuff works perfect. however I have stashed away a few 12-23 ti cassette's and an extra set of dura ace bb cups. Other than that i will replace as needed. But the 9sp stuff will still be around for a while because there is a ton of it out there and a lot of riders still are pedaling the 9sp shimano. heck i know a guy with 8sp ultegra 600, stuff has over 15000 miles on it and does not work that great anymore but he still rides it.


I have a late 90's Klein w/ 8-Speed DA and it still works flawlessly after more than 30K miles. The mechanics at my lbs were quite surprised at how well this rig runs. (Knocking wood).


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

I have some 9spd ulterga triple for sale if anyone is interested.

Good deals!


----------

